# using nokia N72 in the USA



## Dwayne john (Apr 28, 2008)

hello
i purchased a nokia N72 phone from india about an year ago. it worked fine till the time i was in india. i arrived in the US about a week back and since then i have been unable to use my N72. i checked the specifications of N72 on both nokia India and nokia usa website. the specifications as far as N72 is concerned were same like the bands of operation(900/1800/1900).

kindly let me know how can i use my nokia N72 in the USA.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Subscribe to a US cellular carrier and use their SIM card in the phone.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It looks to be a GSM-only phone, so your choices are AT&T or T-Mobile.


----------



## Dwayne john (Apr 28, 2008)

i already have an at&t connection but the sim card does not work in nokia n72 so now what should i do?
please tell


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why don't you call AT&T and ask them? An Internet forum seems like a strange place to start looking for such a direct and straight-forward answer.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe it should have been entered under the miscellaneous>do it yourself section, eh, Double Helix?? (LOLROF). Dwayne, I almost dare not ask this, but your Nokia isn't by any chance locked, is it (I mean by the Indian phone company so that it will take only one certain card)???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right you are, how could I have forgotten locked phones!


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi John,
and for all we know, being bought in India it's mebbe not really a Nokia, just at TATA in Nokia clothes.


----------

